
Tesla Model S Catches Fire: Is This Tesla's 'Toyota' Moment? - indus
http://www.thecarconnection.com/news/1087401_tesla-model-s-catches-fire-is-this-teslas-toyota-moment
======
btian
No. "some 250,000 gas-powered vehicles catch fire in real-life settings every
year." [Washington Post's WonkBlog, 1/9/12]
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/ezra-klein/post/are-
elec...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/ezra-klein/post/are-electric-
cars-really-a-disappointment/2012/01/09/gIQArQVWlP_blog.html)

~~~
Recoil42
As this article points out, the facts aren't what's at stake here -- it's
media/public perception.

~~~
collint
To heck with that noise. Push the public and media to perceive that facts are
important.

~~~
Recoil42
You make it seem so easy.

Let me ask you: How well did that work for Toyota?

~~~
Jtsummers
Tesla's got two things going for it that Toyota didn't. It's an American
company so it's not fighting against any xenophobic tendencies in the media or
public. It's a singular incident, not a series of incidents. If more minor
accidents similarly result in fires then they've got a problem, if they can
show that most of the minor accidents (might be hard to get statistics on, but
they can try and collect them going forward) result in nothing worse than
needing repair work then they won't have an issue. It also helps that, in
general, they're perceived as a very transparent company when it comes to
safety.

------
Peroni
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6488250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6488250)

------
crabasa
No, but it is an excellent time to purchase TSLA at a 6% discount.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Already ahead of you. Price drop? Time to buy!

~~~
poopsintub
6%..? Wow, time to buy two!

~~~
toomuchtodo
I own several thousand shares of TSLA, so %6 saves me quite a bit between
buying at ~$170 vs ~$190. I bought the initial investment at $17, but I keep
looking for drops in price to increase my holdings.

------
potatolicious
No, at least not yet. This isn't on the front page of CNN, Fox News, NYTimes,
LATimes, or the Washington Post.

Until this becomes a mainstream media story (rather than just a niche
tech/auto story), Tesla's fine.

------
ck2
No.

